# Our new donkey!



## PaintedMeadows (May 29, 2008)

I have a girlfriend who is moving away and needed a home for her beloved donkey and hubby jumped at the chance for a companion for his precious Lily so here is our new pal, Squishy! He is really overweight so we are working on that. She was WAYYYY over feeding him. All kinds of grain, oats, cookies, really long grass, hay, carrots and anything else he would eat. lol. Poor boy is really missing his treats but we are just brushing and scratching and loving on him for his treats. Anyways, without further ado, here is Squishy!!


----------



## Bunnylady (May 29, 2008)

He is a bit -um- portly, isn't he?





He is a handsome little dude, nonetheless!


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (May 29, 2008)

lol we are doing the same here with Gus, he thinks we are starving him poor boy, but he was dangerously obese...

Squishy is a good name for him now, but once you get him slimmed down, hopefully he won't be as squishy lol


----------



## crackerjackjack (May 29, 2008)

He is so huggable looking.



He is a real cutie. The spotted one looks just like my Crackerjack.


----------



## PaintedMeadows (May 29, 2008)

Thank you everyone! We love him. The spotted one is named Lily and she was born here. She worships my husband and is his precious baby!! lol. Squishy is being a real gentleman with her so he is staying! lol. He is sooooooooooo soft compared to Lily. He feels like a bunny. Anyways, we are a happy family with our new little man. Now I will have to share pictures of our new llama, Kuzco! tee hee


----------



## Emily's mom (May 29, 2008)

Congrats on Squishy, I do love his name!

I bet Lily is very happy to have a brother





I love his "bangs"!


----------



## ~Karen~ (May 30, 2008)

Awe. What a cutie! Love the name. Lily looks like she still rules the roost  Up front on the block 1st. I bet she is enjoying the company. Will you be breeding them?


----------



## CheyAut (Jun 3, 2008)

He's cute, and I love the name 

Jessi


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Jun 7, 2008)

Thank you everyone!! He is fitting in real well. We love him!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 8, 2008)

Awwwww






what a adorable SQUISHY looking fellow. Glad you could give him a home and everything is working out. He looks like a real love bug.






Corinne


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Jun 10, 2008)

Squishy is adorable & I just wanna give him a big ol' hug



I'm so glad you have a buddy for Lily now and that things are working out well



Congrats on your new addition, and of course we'd love to see pics of your new llama too


----------

